# I'll be there tomorrow on 3 Mile Bridge



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll come in sometime around noon and stay until at least Saturday morning and try to make it until sunday morning.

I hope to see some of you out there.

phone: 334-403-0576


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I'll be fishing Bob Sikes tomorrow evening.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I was gonna go tomorrow but Cathy is real needy right now so I'll probably not make it. If I am able to stop by, I'll be in an older, mostly blue, high top GMC van. What will you be driving?


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

I'll probably come out there around 3pm. I'll be in a Silver Ford. Also, they've been catching some nice reds with cut up menhaden.


----------



## ianstuart83 (May 22, 2012)

Phat Old Man said:


> I'll be fishing Bob Sikes tomorrow evening.


I may see you out there if i stay long enough


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I'll be in a grey Dodge Journey. You can't miss my phat ass.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll be in a black Dodge Dakota extended cab pickup.

White circular Fleming Farms Hunting Club Sticker in rear window.

I walk with a limp and am pretty hard to miss.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I met hunterclaus and hsk3502. Didn't get to spend much time around hsk3502 but spend a few hours just a few yards from hunterclaus. You couldn't meet a nicer guy. Very helpful and even let me use his rattle trap lure after losing two of my own knowing that the same thing might happen to his. I hooked up on something a couple of times throwing a rattle trap just beyond some bait fish that were being bothered by something below them. First time was my favorite lure. A silver with dark top and red splash underneath with red treble hooks. I knew I had it on the wrong rod and shouldn't have used it. Didn't take long for the line on that one to break. 20lb fluorocarbon on a Zebco. Next was gold with a dark stripe on the back and a small red splash on the bottom. That was on one of my so-so better rods with braid and fluorocarbon leader. It was a good fight. Whatever it was just wouldn't give up. I'd take a little line and the fish would take more. Went like that and all the while I'm trying to keep it from wrapping around the pilings from the north bound traffic bridge. Finally, it took my last rattle trap and broke the line. That was one hoss of a fish. Very exciting. I just wish I/we could have gotten a look at it before it stole my last rattle trap lure. I will be back little fishy and gonna bring better amunition next time.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I was ready with the net. He did a great job of handling the fish for a long period there.

I think I was as excited as he was.

I had a good time with both DTFuqua and HSK3502.

I got 4 spanish and lost several more.


----------

